# Southeast Conference (SEC) DIY Speaker Show 2011 - October 22! Come one, come all!!



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry for the late notice folks... Better late than never! I've been a member here for a while, but it never dawned on me to include the car audio crowd in the forum announcements. It finally did today... :bulb: Duh.

SEC DIY 2011 is set for October 22nd, in the town of Daphne, AL (near Mobile). There will be a get-together at my home on Friday night (email or PM me for more info).

And you certainly don't have to bring a set of speakers to attend - just come and listen! 

Look for all info on THE WEBSITE! It will be updated continually with more information and details. Check back for updates!

Not sure if you want to go? Check out all the great prizes from our sponsors!! Some will be given away as door prizes!

Please, submit your speaker entries; forms are here!

Please pass the word. I'll be posting to other forums as well. Thanks for your interest, and hope to see you there!

Best Regards,
Scott


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

COUNTDOWN! 4 days!

My Revelator MTM's are almost complete. Just have to mount drivers and terminal cup tonight... I'm breaking my new rule/resolution of speaker building by listening to them before the cabinets are "finished" (pretty). In other news, the give-a-darn meter is broken

If you're interested in hanging out for a get-together at my place on Friday night, please RSVP to me via PM or email... trying to get a head count.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

glad to see you over here.

wish I could make it but can't. maybe next year.

- Erin


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

3 Days!!

And 3 new sponsors!


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

2:09AM - Just finished the Test CD.

Just ONE DAY AWAY!  Lots more to do...

Sleep well, my friends.


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

Had a great evening with Paul, Bob, and Jim... and of course my beautiful wife. Nerdy conversation to the max, and got to know some people IRL - wierd, eh? Paul introduced us to a great new dip/dunk and I manned the grill for some tasty burgers. All this topped with a bottle of Turley Wine Cellars' 2006 Zinfandel - magnifico. 

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, the event went really well. It was small, but great. And, as always, the great people are what made the event really special. It really seemed like everyone was able to bond and break the ice really well; no egomaniacs - just some nerds that truly _love_ what they do in their free time.

I had earnest intentions to spend Sunday afternoon updating the website with pictures and results, but we got news that my grandfather passed late Sunday morning; I'm sure it's no surprise that I had no ambition to work on the website. He meant much to me, and was able to live a very full life of 99yrs. His suffering and passing went fast, thankfully. 

That said, I have some prior commitments this evening, but will try to get things on the site by Tuesday night. Thanks again to our sponsors!

Spoiler alert: Mr. Jim Griffin stole the show - shocker . Stay tuned for more after this commercial break...

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm wishes and condolences! It's been nice to be busy to help keep my mind off things...

That said, please visit the updated website... information and pictures galore!

Was great to meet every one of you, and can't wait to see you again next year!

Regards,
Scott


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like it was a good time. Wish I could have made it.

Congrats on getting so many sponsors. It's not easy to coordinate that kind of stuff. Looks like your attendants made out like bandits! 
Also, I really like the site idea. Much easier than keeping up with the forum threads. I'll have to steal that idea. Don't sue! 

Condolences to your family. 




- Erin


----------

